# Bike gear



## Marlamyers (11 mo ago)

Hey, I want to buy a dog, as I feel lonely, but I am quite afraid to travel with it by bike. Can you tell me what did you do, or some tips? I have an ebike in which I have invested a lot because I like to pay attention to every detail, plus I have very good insurance for it which I have found after reading a lot of articles and reviews. So, this is why, I want to be well-informed before buying a dog, as I don't want to cause it harm. I am waiting for your reply, thanks in advance for helping me!


----------

